# Ranger RT188 Aluminum Bass Boat



## johnnybravo (Sep 7, 2016)

Just moved to North Mississippi, (Memphis area) and decided we need a little aluminum boat.  I know nothing about aluminum boats but the local dealer here has a bunch of Rangers in stock.

Memphis Boat Dealer

Most of the boats at their shop are this 188 model which also comes in a Crappie model.  Does anyone here have one or have suggestions about which models to compare?  The center console is nice too (190 I think) but doesn't seem as popular in this area.

Thanks for any advice you guys have!
Johnny B.


----------



## Chris 195 7/8 B&C (Sep 8, 2016)

Check out the bbc forum under tin boats.


----------

